# Meloxicam (Metacam) Dosage Question...



## Jenk (May 21, 2009)

I think that I may have asked this question many moons ago but don't know how to find the original post/replies. 

I'm wondering what is the typical dosage (or dosage range) for a 4.5-lb. bun?

What's confusing is that, in the past, one vet prescribed a .25cc (mL)dose for my 4.5-lb. girl. But my current vet has prescribed a .22 cc (mL) dose for my 3.4-lb. girl. 



Thank you,

Jenk


----------



## Maureen Las (May 21, 2009)

http://www.bunnylu.org/pain.html

it is hard to find dosing for meloixcam , however in this article the vet cites what she uses. 

if you have a good vet (I think that you do) call him and re-check the dosage with him
there are variations and ranges


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2009)

The concentration of the drug in the suspension you have been given may be different from the previous vet, so double-checking is best. I can't find it on the online rabbit drug dosage calculator.


----------



## Jenk (May 21, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> http://www.bunnylu.org/pain.html
> 
> it is hard to find dosing for meloixcam , however in this article the vet cites what she uses.
> 
> ...



_Oy_...My brain just does not compute this stuff. The author (of the website link you've provided) states that she uses a 0.2 ml/kg strength. The label on my bottle states that it's "1.5 mg/mg." (I'm fairly certain it's a typo, that it's1.5 mg/_kg_.) 

It's the same strength that the first vet gave (again, .25 cc's/day to my 4.5-lb. bun). But the current vet gives .22 cc's/day to my 3.4-lb. bun. Makes it seem like the .25 cc dose is ultra-conservative. Honestly, my 4.5-lb. girl didn't seem to get much relief from the .25 cc dose that I gave her last night.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 21, 2009)

metacam ( meloxicam ) if you've got the liquid suspension the bottle should say 1.5 mg/ml not kg 

1ml =100cc


----------



## Jenk (May 22, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> metacam ( meloxicam ) if you've got the liquid suspension the bottle should say 1.5 mg/ml not kg
> 
> 1ml =100cc


I'd been taughtthat 1 mL= 1 cc,which I just confirmed using www.onlineconversion.com; I'm confused about your 1 mL = 100 cc statement.  Is there something else that I'm missing/misunderstanding?


----------



## Maureen Las (May 22, 2009)

I'm sorry Jenk; don't know where my mind was 1cc is the same as 1ml


----------



## Jenk (May 22, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I'm sorry Jenk; don't know where my mind was 1cc is the same as 1ml


No worries. Just thought for a moment that I'd had it wrong all along. Of course, that would mean that I've misdosed all three bunners (with various meds.) for quite some time. :shock: _LOL!_


----------



## Maureen Las (May 22, 2009)

*Jenk wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Jenk; don't know where my mind was 1cc is the same as 1ml
> ...



I know that you worry a lot ;I am really sorry that I made you go through more worry


----------



## Jenk (May 22, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I know that you worry a lot ;I am really sorry that I made you go through more worry



While it's true that I can get anxious, I didn't reach thepoint ofullhair:due toyour typo. I had a moment of doubt,and, thus, double-checked my favorite conversion website. No panic here at the moment.

:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2009)

I can't believe I missed it too. Don't tell any of my profs, past or present!


----------

